# Нужен совет специалиста



## Дедуля (19 Дек 2012)

Мне 41 год, рост 183, вес 105. Три недели назад на ровном месте скрутило спину с отдачей в правую ногу, нога онемела. Обратился к невропатологу, сделали МРТ результат таков:
"Структура тел позвонков дегенеративно изменена. Ось позвоночника правильная. Выпрямлен поясничный лордоз. Определяются дегенеративные изменения межпозвонковых дисков(снижение интенсивности сигнала, снижение высоты,субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок) исследованного сегмента с формированием задней выпавшей фрагментарно парамедианной грыжи диска L5-S1 справа, размером до 14 мм, грубо компримирующей переднюю стенку дурального мешка и правую воронку корешка. На уровне L4-L5 дорозальная протрузия диска, размером до 3мм. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L5 позвонка составляет 12мм.
Очагов патологической интенсивности интрадурально и в паравертебральных мягких тканях нет.
Заключение: МР-картина остеохандроза поясничного отдела позвоночника. Секвестрированная парамедианная грыжа диска L5-S1 справа. Протрузия диска L4-L5."
Невропатолог мне сказал, что такая грыжа медикаментозно не лечится, выход только стол хирурга. Хотелось бы услышать мнение специалистов форума. Делать операцию очень уж не хочется. Действительно, что кроме операции нет другого выхода?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Дек 2012)

Более подробно о жалобах и покажите снимки.


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

http://shot.qip.ru/00bjWU-4FK151iAw/


----------



## Ольга . (20 Дек 2012)

Дедуля написал(а):


> http://shot.qip.ru/00bjWU-4FK151iAw/


Лучше сделать не скан, а фото снимка МРТ и разместить его на форуме в соответствии с рекомендациями темы Как размещать изображения в сообщениях


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

По поводу жалоб: онемение правой ноги. После начала курса лечения у невропатолога( эуфелин внутривенно, мидокалм и комплигам Б внутримышечно, таблетки аэртал и сирдалуд, физиотерапия "циклон") убрали боль в пояснице и частично сняли онемение ноги. На данный момент осталась немота в ступне и на задней поверхности бедра. Лечение прохожу с 5 декабря. Вставая на пятки отрываю от пола носок ступни, но левую ступню отрываю чуть выше чем правую.


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Лучше сделать не скан, а фото снимка МРТ и разместить его на форуме  в соответствии с рекомендациями темы Как размещать изображения в сообщениях


 
Прошу прощения, но я просто не знаю как уменьшить вес фотоснимка который я сделал.


----------



## Ольга . (20 Дек 2012)

Дедуля написал(а):


> Прошу прощения, но я просто не знаю как уменьшить вес фотоснимка который я сделал.


Уменьшить вес можно в любом встроенном графическом редакторе.


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

Ради бога простите ещё раз, но я на такой длинной ноге с компьютером, что выражение встроенный графический редактор вызывает у меня панику.


----------



## Ольга . (20 Дек 2012)

Дедуля написал(а):


> Ради бога простите ещё раз, но я на такой длинной ноге с компьютером, что выражение встроенный графический редактор вызывает у меня панику.


Давайте сделаем так: Вы размещаете фотоснимок на том же сайте, где находится предыдущий скан (пост #3), а я попробую его отредактировать и загрузить в эту тему.


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

Если Олечка не против, то могу расписать путь действия подробно?
Начну:
1. Фотографируем снимок.
2. Переносим с фотоаппарата или сотового на компьютер.
3. Открываем его с помощью программы Paint (это правой кнопкой мыши по фотографии; выбираем открыть с помощью Paint). Откроется снимок в графическом редакторе.
4. В верху выбираем масштаб и уменьшаем его примерно на 50%
5. Сохраняем все проведённые нами изменения.
6. Создаём новое сообщение. Выбираем внизу кнопку загрузить файл. Выбираем свой файл на своём компьютере. Выбираем загрузить. И всё впорядке.
Извиняюсь, что без картинок пишу с сотового.
Удачи!


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

Вот кажется добралась до компьютера:

Получилось вот так. Но мне кажется темновато получилось?


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

Извините за задержку, разговаривал с человеком из Германии по моей проблеме.У меня  эта программа при нажатии на масштаб, почему то только увеличивает изображение. А скорее всего я просто реальный дуб. Попросить помощь у друзей смогу только 22 числа, не раньше.  Спасибо за попытку помочь.


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

Поступите вот так:


Ольга . написал(а):


> Давайте сделаем так: Вы размещаете фотоснимок на том же сайте, где находится предыдущий скан (пост #3), а я попробую его отредактировать и загрузить в эту тему.


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Поступите вот так:



Я попытался загрузить, мне написали -ошибка при загрузке, слишком большой размер файла.


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

Дедуля написал(а):


> Я попытался загрузить, мне написали -ошибка при загрузке, слишком большой размер файла.


 Сделайте сейчас на том же сайте, здесь разместите ссылочку. А тут или я или Ольга переделаем его в нужный формат. Удачи!


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

вот так подойдет?


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

А есть ли возможность снимок на монитор компьютера повесить и сфоткать на сотовый телефон? А то мелковато и всё равно темновато.


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

вот что получилось


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

Молодец!!!


----------



## Дедуля (20 Дек 2012)

Ой спасибо за терпение! Я реально чугунный


----------



## Kotenok (20 Дек 2012)

Дедуля написал(а):


> Ой спасибо за терпение! Я реально чугунный


 Никакой Вы не чугунный)))) Просто некому Вам объяснить всё хорошо. На самом деле всё элементарно просто
Удачи!!! Выздоравливайте))) Теперь ждём ответа врачей...


----------

